# New carpet air pockets



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Dummy me, I responded to your post before reading all of it,lol.

Id totally bet your right on the fold marks. Being in New England in the winter, you should see what you can do to a 30 footer trying to bend it .

You ever tried the new urethane adhesives for strip? You can power stretch off of it in about 2 hrs.


----------



## Demal (Jul 24, 2007)

Absolutely correct. The thing is if you live in a humid location, the damn glue doesn't dry. Or someone doesnt want to take the time to let it dry. Also, if you are on a direct glue down, and you row cut your seams...there will be bubbles where the seam waves in and out. And, even in direct glue down you need a power stretcher to adjust your pattern if there is one.


----------



## Demal (Jul 24, 2007)

Mike Costello said:


> No that is not true. Even if the carpet was glued directly to the floor there should not be "air pockets". Bubbles do not belong on a newly installed floor of any type. (ok some of us may remember interflex).


If this was to me, the bubble I am talking about was about 3" off the floor that I could NOT power out even after two days of acclimation.


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

It was meant to be to the origional poster. 

But wholly crap!


----------



## Demonseed (Jun 22, 2007)

I live in New England, and the winter is rough on residential installs, but I have an extended E-350, I can let the van run and keep the heat blasting, while I get everything ready to go. Never tried that urethane adhesive, but i will look into it. Right now I do mostly commercial work for a company, but I am gravitating back to residential work. 



Mike Costello said:


> Dummy me, I responded to your post before reading all of it,lol.
> 
> Id totally bet your right on the fold marks. Being in New England in the winter, you should see what you can do to a 30 footer trying to bend it .
> 
> You ever tried the new urethane adhesives for strip? You can power stretch off of it in about 2 hrs.


----------



## Demonseed (Jun 22, 2007)

A mini stretcher with the attachments, is great for the patterned goods on direct glue downs and tack and pad, have had to use the mini and the power stretcher at the same time before. As far as they glue drying, setting, curing, as long as you have the right trowel notches, and get a good adhesive transfer to the backing, the bubbles will go away 99% of the time. 





Demal said:


> Absolutely correct. The thing is if you live in a humid location, the damn glue doesn't dry. Or someone doesnt want to take the time to let it dry. Also, if you are on a direct glue down, and you row cut your seams...there will be bubbles where the seam waves in and out. And, even in direct glue down you need a power stretcher to adjust your pattern if there is one.


----------



## Demonseed (Jun 22, 2007)

I would bet the carpet was stored off the floor on a pallet or a piece of wood, or something, for a long period of time, and it is not so much a bubble but an indentation. The backing becomes distored, dries out, and it takes alot of effort to try to make it flatten out. 






Demal said:


> If this was to me, the bubble I am talking about was about 3" off the floor that I could NOT power out even after two days of acclimation.


----------



## Demal (Jul 24, 2007)

Its been so long, I dont remember the exact details. 

As for tack strip, here in Seattle, especially West Seattle, the concrete is like iron. You can not take a 1/2" fatty or skinny to it. So we use a a glue called chem-rex. Water is the catalyst and in two hours you can stretch. Most of the time that is plenty of time to do layout, seams, and lunch before it is time to stretch. Besides, I believe that it is much better to get the job done than do nothing but glue strip and come back another day...I think the home owners agree as well....


----------



## Mike Costello (Aug 1, 2004)

Demal said:


> Its been so long, I dont remember the exact details.
> 
> As for tack strip, here in Seattle, especially West Seattle, the concrete is like iron. You can not take a 1/2" fatty or skinny to it. So we use a a glue called chem-rex. Water is the catalyst and in two hours you can stretch. Most of the time that is plenty of time to do layout, seams, and lunch before it is time to stretch. Besides, I believe that it is much better to get the job done than do nothing but glue strip and come back another day...I think the home owners agree as well....


Dont blame ya I use a similar urethane adhesive for the strip...Beats goin home without a check any day of the week


----------

